# Briggs & Stratton 20 HP OHV Platinum i/c Turbo Cool Starter removal



## valhalla (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a Briggs & Stratton 20 HP OHV Platinum i/c Turbo Cool engine with a bad starter. The Briggs typical bad design places bolts in places making it ridiculously difficult to remove. This starter has bolts with female torque configuration on the inside of bolt and regular hex type on the outside of bolt head. The starter is on the right side of tractor as looking at the engine from sitting on the seat of the tractor. There is a straight line of access to the left side bolt going horizontally into the engine but the metal frame that the plastic shroud attaches to is somewhat in the way. I think if I got a socket in place I might be able to tap on it to get it to push the metal frame enough to get the socket on the bolt head. BUT....the right side bolt does not have straight access. The gear and throw out mechanism at the top of the starter are somewhat in the way. The metal frame again is in the way to be able to get a open end or box end wrench on the head of this bolt from the side. It looks like the bolts that hold this metal frame to the engine are partially under the flywheel so that you might have to pull the fly wheel in order to get to these bolts. This seems incredibly beyond the point of ridiculous. Taking a starter off should not be this difficult or involved. Can any one shed some light on this and let me know if there is a way to get this starter off without taking the whole engine apart...  Is there a special too that will make this easier?

Thank you!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Watch this, shows how to align flywheel to pull the long bolt, etc:


----------

